# Are Discus Fish Peaceful?



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought 5 cories and 5 Albino BNP. Now there are 2 cories and 3 albino's left. The others are completely gone. They didn't jump out. I saw the Discus fish pecking at the cories and plecos. Which fish can I get to help clean the bottom and algae in the tank? Do I need bigger one?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if you get a good sized pleco theyre pretty well armored and a discus shouldnt be able to touch em
i had a pleco that held its own against a green terror but he was older and 6 inches long alrdy


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Get some caves or something for the plecos to hide during the day when it is bright out. They'll come out when the lights off when discus are not as active.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

i keep Discus with corries and BN plecos, they all get along great, but i have heard discus horror stories.. usually evolves the eyes...

what size is the tank and how many discus are there?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

well i would say ask charles - he had some discus peck out the eyes of a freshwater stingray. i would assume that the discus wouldn't be the culprit


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I would put in some caves or hiding spots like driftwood for the plecos. Since you have BNP, I am assuming you already have driftwood in the tank, if not then consider getting some as they help with their digestion and provide cover.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> i keep Discus with corries and BN plecos, they all get along great, but i have heard discus horror stories.. usually evolves the eyes...
> 
> what size is the tank and how many discus are there?


 I have some drift wood and hiding areas but those Discus can turn their bodies flat and get right in there. I will be getting some of those caves for the plecos. But going after catfish? Never would have thought. I have eight discus in a 180 gallon. I do enough water changes so the water doesn't get overwhelmed with all the uneatened food. Just thought I would get some bottom feeders to clean up some of it.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Is your tank a BB?


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Is your tank a BB?


 Yes it's bare bottom.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

The plecos should be fine once you put in caves for them to hide in. Those the discus definitely won't be able to get into. My cories do sometime go into the cave but not often. I'm lucky to have discus that don't bother other fish beside their own kind. Hope your remaining plecos and cories survive.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

athena said:


> The plecos should be fine once you put in caves for them to hide in. Those the discus definitely won't be able to get into. My cories do sometime go into the cave but not often. I'm lucky to have discus that don't bother other fish beside their own kind. Hope your remaining plecos and cories survive.


 I hope so too. The plecos are hiding in the caves but the cories like it out in the open. Here's hoping they survive.


----------

